# Y a marré Chrome !



## Nicolarts (26 Février 2013)

Salut,

Je commence d'avoir marré les messages : google chrome veut utiliser vos informations confidentielles gardées dans "xxxx" de votre trousseau. 

J'ai TOUJOURS refuse. Et je commence d'avoir marré d'utiliser. Je pense d'arrêter Chrome. Mais il existe un logiciel navigation qui est déjà inclus Flash ? Car je utilise quelques sites qui est flash pour voir les vidéos avec Chrome. 

Je ne veux pas utiliser les logiciels par Google (Chorme et Chromium) et Firefox (je le trouve lent). 

Il n'y a pas un solution ?

Merci


----------



## PDD (28 Février 2013)

Et moi je trouve Firefox super rapide avec mon MBPR...


----------



## macandco7794 (1 Mars 2013)

même problème ! RAZ LE BOL ! moi je ne veux pas que Chrome garde mes mots de passe et il insiste.. il insiste... des fois 2 fois en même temps ! 
J'avais réussi à ne plus avoir ces messages mais je ne sais plus comment et là ça revient ! Vraiment ça me gonfle suis à 2 doigts de le supprimer je me sens trop espionné avec chrome


----------



## flotow (1 Mars 2013)

Euh, normalement si tu ne fais rien, ça ne fait rien. Et en haut tu as une barre "ne jamais se souvenir pour ce site" et ça n'est jamais revenu non plus&#8230;


----------



## Nicolarts (3 Mars 2013)

J'ai déjà clique "ne jamais se souvenir pour ce site" et ça ne marche pas... 

Firefox n'a pas Flash inclus. mais je vais d'être obligé installer Adobe Flash et viré Chrome. :mouais:

Et je sais que c'est pas pratique mais il faut accepter car les sites des vidéos dans le monde des sourds qui sont tout flash et sur Facebook aussi. 

Bonne soirée et merci quand meme pour votre aide.


----------



## Shaban (7 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir Nicolarts,

J'ai eu le même problème que toi : *google chrome veut utiliser vos informations confidentielles gardées dans "xxxx" de votre trousseau* sans cesse.

Sur ce lien How to stop Google Chrome?s annoying keychain access request messages la personne explique que cela peut venir de Safari, si tu as activé "Remplissage automatique des noms utilisateurs et mots de passes "
*Safari > Préférences >Mot de passe *

Cette case a du être coché lorsque tu as "Enregistrer un mot de passe" sur un site web en question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour ma part j'ai fait ceci: 1. Aller sur Safari > Préférences > Mot de passe  2. Sélectionner tous les sites web > Cliquer sur "Supprimer" 3. Décocher > Remplir automatiquement les noms et mots de passe d'utilisateurs

Si cela ne fonctionne pas, la personne explique qu'il faut aussi effacer les mots de passe enregistré pour les sites web où le pop-up Google Chrome apparaît.

1. Spotlight > Trousseaux d'accès > Rechercher "mot de passe  Internet" > Supprimer le compte en question

Voilà j'espère que cela va t'aider, pour ma part j'ai juste supprimer les mots de passe enregistrer et désactiver le remplissage automatique sur Safari.

Bonne soirée


----------



## RicardoDaSilva (10 Septembre 2014)

Merci Shaban ! Mon problème venait bien de safari.


----------

